# JOB search



## Abudhakir (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi, 

I am a new comer to this forum, I would like to know what is the status of IT industries in Australia. I am a senior zoftware engineer from india. I would like to apply for Australian PR and want to settle there. Can anyone help me out to know the status and steps to search jobs.


----------



## Abudhakir (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot KA. Let me take a look the website and link what yoy have mentioned.


----------

